# Furniture



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anybody know of some good furniture shops around the olhao area,we are buying a villa and will need to kit it out as well as the patio and garden areas,I have seen some shops that do what they call full packs but don't really want to go down that route,also if anybody has anything to add about the cost of buying all the furniture in Portugal as opposed to having it shipped over from the u.k that would also be helpful,and any idea of the cost for freight shipping would be great.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know the area but if you check jom.pt or ikea.pt you'll probably find a store near you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Never a lack of Furniture shops in Portugal do a internet search for the area using Movies, we find good quality at reasonable prices from local shops majority of which will deliver and assemble for free, Moviflor being an exception, bring from UK depends on what you've already got and the life left in it, waste of money transporting furniture that will reguire replacement in the short term, applies equally to white goods.
Garden furniture look at LeRoy Merlin you've one on your doorstep nor is the Algarve sort of outlets for this type of thing, look at Portugal News Adverts online


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

Sue furniturefrontera.co.uk are on your doorstep, they are a furniture shop based in Fuzeta, they have excellent quality furniture at reasonable prices, you can go and buy as little or as much as you want from them. They have some items in stock but most is to order but they can get everything quick and easy. PM me if you want email addresses and phone numbers, but you can find an enquiry form on their website. They are English so you will have no communication problems.


----------



## MarsAlgarve (Sep 2, 2013)

quelfesgirl said:


> Sue furniturefrontera.co.uk are on your doorstep, they are a furniture shop based in Fuzeta, they have excellent quality furniture at reasonable prices, you can go and buy as little or as much as you want from them. They have some items in stock but most is to order but they can get everything quick and easy. PM me if you want email addresses and phone numbers, but you can find an enquiry form on their website. They are English so you will have no communication problems.


I also suggest Frontera as they are nice and close and don't just specialise in packs.


----------

